# 120 Bottle Rustic Wood Wine Rack



## joebazz (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anyone seen or heard anything about this wine rack I saw on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KM7LGU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

It looks good for $90.00 delivered.


----------



## Huey (Dec 9, 2013)

joebazz said:


> Has anyone seen or heard anything about this wine rack I saw on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004KM7LGU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> It looks good for $90.00 delivered.



My cousin put four or five of these in her cellar and is please with them and recommends them. They aren't very fancy but they do a good job at holding a lot of bottles for a decent price.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 9, 2013)

Joe this is only my opinion but you get what you pay for. I took a real close look at the rack and in my opinion it looks pretty flimsy and not something I would want to pile my wine up on. 
You would be much further ahead buying the SS rack from Sams club that holds 168 bottles. It's not a pretty piece of furniture but well worth the money. This is a link on Amazon for it so you can see what I am talking about. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001E8ZYPI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The price is close after shipping where ever you buy it. It looks like right now most folks are sold out but it'll be back soon. This is normal.


----------



## PatrickShiflet (Dec 9, 2013)

I bought this rack from brewgadgets. I like it because you don't stack bottles on top of each other.

http://brewgadgets.com/mobileproductimages.aspx?productid=395


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 9, 2013)

PatrickShiflet said:


> I bought this rack from brewgadgets. I like it because you don't stack bottles on top of each other.
> 
> http://brewgadgets.com/mobileproductimages.aspx?productid=395



I think this link may be better: http://brewgadgets.com/p-395-vinland-120-bottle-wine-rack.aspx


----------



## joebazz (Dec 10, 2013)

sour_grapes said:


> I think this link may be better: http://brewgadgets.com/p-395-vinland-120-bottle-wine-rack.aspx



Thanks everyone for your input.
Huey thanks for recommending this.Its good to no its works.
Runningwolf I will definitely check the Seville one out.I have 2 different Seville racks around the house already and they are quite sturdy.
Patrickshiflet & Sourgrapes the one you suggested is a little to wide for my space.I only have about 36"-40" to work with.Thanks anyway.Good looking out every one.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 10, 2013)

Joe, 

I'm also a fan of the Seville rack. I have one now, but am thinking of getting another. If you don't mind the utilitarian appearance, it is a good price per bottle stored.


----------



## Putterrr (Dec 11, 2013)

you should be cautious of wood shelves that span to far without support. Over time they will sag. If the shelves are removable, you can flip them once in while.

cheers


----------



## joebazz (Dec 11, 2013)

I decided on the 168 bottle Seville rack. It appears more sturdy than the pine wood racks.Pine tends to warp over time especially down in the basement. I have a black painted steel rack the same size as this wine rack and I have a 37" flat screen on it with PS3,Xbox, stereo receiver,Fios box,dvd,and a large center channel speaker.I think this will be fine.Looks are not a concern.Amazon is selling the zinc plated one for $99.99, but I have to wait for it to come back in stock.


----------

